# Glastonbury 2008



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

After a request for some of my images.



































































































































































Adam


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks adam, some cracking shots there:thumb:


----------



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

My pleasure, Some have JPEG'd a little as i had to compress them a bit, but it gives you an idea of my life!!! Silverstone this weekend then Fairford the one after


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Beautiful shots Adam... and then they say the 1D3 doesn't focus lol.

*Edit*
Just took a look at the copyright. I don't know which kind of deal you have with the Daily Mirror, but when I sell my images to a paper or magazine with 1 year rights, I am obliged by law not to publish said images anywhere else.
You have just published images which copyright (correct me if I am wrong) belongs to the Daily mirror.
I hope you don't get in to trouble for that.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Fantastic photos Adam :thumb:


----------



## jonathanelwell (Mar 17, 2008)

Very nice. What camera you using for those?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Whoa, superb photos there :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Some fantastic shots

Thanks for posting


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

ADZphtg said:


> My pleasure, Some have JPEG'd a little as i had to compress them a bit, but it gives you an idea of my life!!! Silverstone this weekend then Fairford the one after


You seem to have your fingers in a lot of pies... are you freelancing?


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

awesome - best shots I've seen so far.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Great stuff :thumb:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Brilliant pics, absolutely top notch :thumb:


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

some cracking pictures. Someone needs to give Amy $hitehouse a good wash, she looks like she's been dodging the soap.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

IGADIZ said:


> Beautiful shots Adam... and then they say the 1D3 doesn't focus lol.
> 
> *Edit*
> Just took a look at the copyright. I don't know which kind of deal you have with the Daily Mirror, but when I sell my images to a paper or magazine with 1 year rights, I am obliged by law not to publish said images anywhere else.
> ...


theres always one nosey B*****d haha! only kiddin mate!


----------



## clipstone (Nov 29, 2006)

evobaz said:


> some cracking pictures. Someone needs to give Amy a good wash, she looks like she's been dodging the soap.


Less money spent on soap = more money to spend on crack :thumb:


----------



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, I forgot the IPTC info was on there!, I'll remove it today. 
I work for the paper, so they send me anywhere and everywhere.
As for the copyright it comes down to selling or being paid for the images. I own them, they have the licence to sell them. 

Adam


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

evobaz said:


> some cracking pictures. Someone needs to give Amy a good wash, she looks like she's been dodging the soap.


:lol:


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

JPC said:


> theres always one nosey B*****d haha! only kiddin mate!


You cheeky B*****d...:lol:
I sell images myself, so looking at the IPTC info is a matter of course for me, I suppose is just habit. When I saw the copyright has been sold, I got concerned and was only making sure he doesn't get in to trouble.
Obviously he works for the paper (you lucky sod) so is not an Issue.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

great pics. but when was the last time amy winehouse washed :lol:


----------



## mad_man_georgie (Mar 3, 2008)

Awesome pics! i take it you were one of the 'press' to get pictures like that!?

the festival was amazing but not as good as last year thou

i would add my pictures of this years festival but they are rubbish compared to yours lol


----------

